# Aeropress method



## James811

Hey busy I've bought my aeropress and will be having a good go at it on Thursday when I get time from work (and the 13 days after that too).

What at I was wondering is if you could post your methods below and I'll give them all a go.

Ive been doing lots of YouTubeing and have found many different methods from 25g half full with no steep time to the normal 7g per 100 ml and steep like a French press just using the better filter.

Any my methods will be greatly appreciated and well tested









James


----------



## DavidBondy

Hi James.

I use the Stumptown Coffee inverted method (you can find that with your favourite search engine).

I think the two things you'll need to consider are whether you use an inverted or non-inverted method and whether you use paper or metal filters.

I only brew inverted and I use the Kaffeologie steel filter which I bought for eighteen pounds from Amazon.

I think that metal filters are much better, in that I always found a papery taste no matter how much I rinsed the supplied filters.

There are a number of metal disks to choose from and I have bought them all. The Kaffeologie one is to my mind the best.

David


----------



## James811

I forget to mention I'll be using inverted only. Also, I have the paper filters which come with it which will do for now, then I'm going to buy the kaffeologie filter as you've mentioned. I would buy them but I'm currently buying a house so every £18 counts right now lol


----------



## profondoblu

For me, 14g ground at same setting as my espresso machine in my porlex,

Invert with plunger sitting at bottom on the 4.

Add a bit of water,

Stir for 10 seconds

Top up to bottom of the 2

Leave for approx 30 secs whilst I wet the paper filter and rinse the stirrer.

Turn and press,

I then either add milk or top up with water,

It's the only method I've tried, only had my aeropress a week, tasted good to me so I haven't tried another method!

Interested too in seeing other peoples methods.

For info beans are currently raves italian job


----------



## James811

Thanks mate. I've been doing lots of research I to methods and think I've found one I'll most like over the rest but I'll still try them all. I'll post my idea later on


----------



## danmitch

I tend to settle on different methods for different coffees, I generally remain constant on grind (8 clicks from completely closed on my Porlex) and temperature (95 degrees). My starting point is non-inverted, 15g, cover the coffee, stir briefly and leave for 30 seconds, then fill to the top of the number 3 - stir gently and briefly at 1 minute, then press at 1 minute 30 quite slowly. I have just finished some UE Roasters Kenya Gatomboyo which was fantastic, now using Notes Gathaithi, pretty good.


----------



## profondoblu

James811 said:


> Thanks mate. I've been doing lots of research I to methods and think I've found one I'll most like over the rest but I'll still try them all. I'll post my idea later on


Looking forward to trying your method! FYI my porlex went through in my hand luggage last weekend between glasgow and Garrick and back. No issues what soever


----------



## James811

Right I think this is what I've settled on for my trials of the aeropress on Thursday.

Using the inverted method:

Fine grind, dose 14g and add to aeropress, add 50ml water and start timer, at 30 seconds add a further 150ml for 200ml total and stir gently a few times.

Pre rinse filter (only have papers for the moment) and add to cap. Add cap to aeropress at around 1:50s, at 2 minutes invert and plunge slowly.

Ill be be seeing how this comes out compared to my regular French press and will adjust if I don't like it or if I think it could be better.

This will produce a drink with no need for dilution etc


----------



## Ferdy

I've been using mine for a couple of years and here's my favorite method for using mine at work.

Inverted Method:

Dose 12g (1 scoop apparently) - set AP at 4. Add water to 1 and stir for 5 seconds.

Leave to brew for 30 seconds. While brewing: add hot water to cup for pre warm, wet paper filter with.

At 30 seconds: empty cup of hot water then plunge slowly into cup. Then add a small amount of water to finish.

I'm restricted to pre ground coffee as I don't have a grinder or space for one at work.

Even using Lavazza Rossa I get very good results, however I find if I brew for any longer than 30 seconds it can get slightly bitter.


----------



## jeebsy

[email protected][email protected]


----------



## Ferdy

jeebsy said:


> [email protected][email protected]


Haha - That's the second one I've been awarded from you!

If you "spec" me a new work pre ground coffee then I'll gladly switch from that which must not be named


----------



## jeebsy

Do you not have a grinder? Pre ground isn't ideal.

Let us know what sort of flavours you like and we might be able to suggest something a bit more palatable.


----------



## Ferdy

A grinder is the next thing on my shopping list but it'll have to wait till next payday.

I prefer something a little nutty and most importantly smooth. At present my choice is limited to the shelves of our local supermarket and I've been through most of the brands there.


----------



## garydyke1

Smooth isnt really a flavour, more a texture?


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> [email protected][email protected]


Twice more and we awake the dead


----------



## Ferdy

Lavazza

Lavazza

Lav...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ferdy said:


> View attachment 7679
> 
> 
> Lavazza
> 
> Lavazza
> 
> Lav...


this is not funny.........

people have been disavowed for less.

do not mess with powers you can't possibly comprehend...


----------



## Ferdy

I see Lav....


----------



## Mrboots2u

Bored now

Buy better coffee


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I'm using my mythos to grind for the aeropress. Getting some really nice results.


----------



## Ferdy

What kind of weight of coffee should I be looking to put through my AP? Now I've got my grinder all setup I'm looking to grind daily to take to work.


----------



## MWJB

Maybe 13 to 16g if brewing inverted?

Brewing "right way up" allows you to use more water & subsequently more coffee, (say 5.5 to 7grams per 100g water depending on grind/steep time).

You can go higher on the coffee to water ratio if making a concentrate to dilute down, but I prefer to make a mugful if that's what I'm intending to drink...fewer stages, fewer opportunities to mess it up. ;-)


----------



## Ferdy

With my dirty pre ground I normally put about 12g in and dilute to taste. Think will try running a double of 16g and keep it inverted but use a little less water then.

Thanks for that.


----------



## James811

Ferdy I've used many methods now and I've found this the best

Inverted, using 13g, 200g water, 3.5 minute steep, invert and press, no dilution.

Or I use 25g, fill aeropress, 3.5 minute steep, tare a cap up on scale, remove and press into the cup, place back on the scale and it should be about 170g roughly. Then dilute this to 400g.

This is is the same strength just a bugger drink,

James


----------



## Neil294

I've been using an aeropress for work for a few years now. Unfortunately I bought the version on Amazon with the extra pack of filter papers, so I'm still working my way through the second pack, yearning for a metal filter!

I grind my coffee (usually a Notes variety) on Sunday night and then keep the grounds in work for the week. My routine is:

15g (slightly less than 1 measure)

Set the AP to 3

Hot water in to 2, stir for 10-15 seconds

Top up practically to the top and gently stir for 30 seconds.

Leave while I wet the filter, then flip over the cup and slowly press down.

Depending on the bean I then might add some water or milk, but it changes by the bag.

Have never bothered with the long steep method, largely as the work kitchen is small and everbody else is just there to add hot water to their instant (disappointment), but I've met a lot of people who are fascinated by the AP, even if they couldn't be arsed with the hassle of making a decent cup of coffee.

N


----------



## hotmetal

Ah, Neil, would that be the little kitchen on the penultimate floor of "102 Portafilter" or the GPS one?

Or is this a case of mistaken identity?!

Paul


----------



## Neil294

Nope, spot on!

Hilarious that you can partially identify a person by their coffee routine (and maybe a little to do with my username on here). I'll PM you - don't want to take the thread off-topic


----------



## hotmetal

I recognised you by your kit list in your signature! OMG am I some kind of coffee stalker now?! Ha! Sorry for the off topic everyone, gone to PM.


----------



## Ferdy

Mrboots2u said:


> Bored now
> 
> Buy better coffee


Having experienced some nice results (although still having issues) I've certainly tasted the difference and can't even stomach the old floor sweepings.


----------



## Skorpa

I'm also working through the stack of paper filters that came with the Aeropress. Anyone else using a metal filter instead?


----------



## Rdl81

Bit old this thread so sorry if I shouldn't reply....new to the forum....I brought the metal filter last week having had my Aeropress for prob two years and I think I prefer the metal filter it's a cleaner taste


----------



## The Systemic Kid

SS filter produces a brighter/cleaner taste but doesn't filter out the sediment same way paper filters do.


----------



## rajb

Sorry to resurrect this thread but if there is still any interest left in it...I have been using the aeropress for almost a year now, both at work (in private, in my room!) and at home, both with an Able disc filter (normal size holes from HasBean) and the paper filters.

I use variations on the HasBean method - 17g, ground at 7-8 clicks from closed on a Porlex, inverted, 30-40 sec steep with about 30g of water at 1-2mins off the boil (about 92-3C), then fill to top (NB aeropress was right at the bottom, below the 4 with only the lip of the rubber engaged), brew to 1min30-50 secs, 10 second stir, lid on, slow press about 30 seconds. This produces what i call a mug of coffee.

Metal filter - higher, brighter notes, less clear in the middle section, sl bitter at the end, but in a pleasing way eg with a Guji the other day, was lip smacking - sweeter with more blueberry body as it cools tho

Paper - more rounded, less overall depth but more breadth to the notes out of the bean, makes a sweeter cup to me, slightly more forgiving as less/no oils are through

I have noticed very little difference in terms of sediment, but the mouthfeel is different, and the taste is significantly different such that I would want both while i am at home/office but happy to travel with the disc.

Has anyone compared the Kaffeologie filter with the Able?

I think one of the Aeropress world brewing champs uses 2 paper filters to get an even cleaner cup - anyone tried? I havent felt a need to yet!

I find the brewing temp and time makes more of a difference to the overall extraction in aeropress than the grind - as the pressing, time and temp affect what you are pulling out of the bean more than surface area of bean in contact with the water in this method. Or is that madness? i am finding that in pour over (V60 - 01 particularly as smaller volume - i only make one cup, and about 200mls is a cup to me - i would rather have a second cup later than make one bigger cup), where there is no press and a lower volume pour/soak (albeit for less coffee), grind size has more influence on what flavours you are pulling out of the bean.

hope someone is still interested in this...this is the sort of thing that makes me pay attention to the altitude of the farm and the washing process to work out if the more dense beans will require longer extractions and therefore coarser grinds to prevent bitterness coming in...i like a sweet clean cup with medium depth over the DSOL = the geisha that i got from climpsons is revelatory in this regard in terms of having so much fruit and floral in it yet keeping its coffee-ness...

ramble over

raj


----------



## domjon1

my method, though pretty inexact these days is inverted, 17g of grinds ( probably fluctuates between 15 and 20 depending on how blurry my eyes are in the morning), 200 odd ml of water (3/4 full, stir, then top up to the rim after bloom), 1 min steep then plunge. Temperature is the most critical aspect for my tastes...leaving the kettle a good 2 minutes after boiling massively improves the drink whatever the other variables. I don't dilute at all, just top up with a tiny bit of milk occasionally. The aeropress is such a bomb proof method and so quick and easy to use/clean it must have done wonders for the coffee industry.

I never make Latte's or Cappa's with it though, 'find that milk-based drinks wash the brew away too easily no matter what recipe you use. About the only time I dig the Brikka out now is for an occasional latte...it's (relatively) such a pain in the arse to clean up though that its pretty infrequent.


----------



## MWJB

domjon1 said:


> my method, though pretty inexact these days is inverted, 17g of grinds ( probably fluctuates between 15 and 20 depending on how blurry my eyes are in the morning), 200 odd ml of water (3/4 full, stir, then top up to the rim after bloom), 1 min steep then plunge. Temperature is the most critical aspect for my tastes...leaving the kettle a good 2 minutes after boiling massively improves the drink whatever the other variables..


In the In My Mug thread you state you're not getting as good results with a delicious coffee & the Aeropress. You're brewing at a very high brew ratio & for a short time, it might be worth investigating adjustments to your method so it's less sensitive to certain coffees over others?


----------



## domjon1

MWJB said:


> In the In My Mug thread you state you're not getting as good results with a delicious coffee & the Aeropress. You're brewing at a very high brew ratio & for a short time, it might be worth investigating adjustments to your method so it's less sensitive to certain coffees over others?


yeah perhaps a much longer brew would have made a difference, unfortunately I've already nailed all this weeks IMM offering (cant have been that bad eh ). Above is my goto method, I do vary it a bit to try and find the sweet spot for new beans but this weeks just didn't quite hit for me. 'delicious' is pretty subjective though, I thought last weeks was 'delicious'

edit: sorry, I kind of misunderstood you there didnt i...you're suggesting an alternative method could be more forgiving across a range of beans...maybe so...any suggestions?


----------



## MWJB

Maybe try a little longer steep, play with grind, see whether brewing non-inverted vs inverted changes the flavour for the better...temperature - you can certainly go too hot, but after a point going cooler will just slow extraction down, your ratio might be normal to high side of normal depending on how much water you are adding, but you could a also try more like 60-65g/l? My point was really that, sure certain flavour preference is very subjective, but ensuring the coffee is delivering what it should, flavour-wise, is a good idea before making a judgement on like/dislike.


----------



## dsc

Got some Barn coffee yesterday (just to see what the fuss is about) and it came with some brewing instruction cards, one was for an Aeropress so I thought I'd follow their own recipe. It goes something like this:

1) medium grind setting

2) 230g water at 95degC

3) total brewing time 1:20min

First thought was that it's a pretty quick brew for a medium grind, but carried on. It says purge the filter with hot water, add coffee, add water, stir and put the plunger on to let it steep for 1min. Take the plunger off, stir some more and plunge for 20sec. Result? mud water and I was running this on a rather fine grind, if anyone follows their instructions and goes with medium grind which to most people is probably around FP level, they will a) waste a lot of good coffee b) shout abuse c) start drinking tea instead thinking this coffee malarkey is a bit crazy.

Now am I mad to think with 1min brew times you go with super fine grinds or updose heavily in the Aero?

T.


----------



## Nod

If you search the web there is an article in 'barista' magazine all About the Aeropress and recipes from past Aeropress championship winners. I go for coarsish grind - 3 or 4 clicks up from the finest on the hario hand grinder - 15 gr coffee, brew for 45 seconds - temperature 85 - 80. I realise this is short and the temp low but it is normally pretty lovely with hasbean IMM


----------



## jeebsy

That's mega low - temp and time.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've only just started using an Aeropress but agree with Jeebsy. I tend go no lower than about 87- 88. Min brew time after stirring is about a min for me


----------



## dsc

I simply cannot see how you can get any reasonable TDS readings with super short brew times and a coarse grind. Espresso is probably the only method faster and there you use a super fine grind to make up for the lack of time. I also dont get low temp brews, isnt 90degC the usual min you brew at?

At just seems like some Aeropress recipes are against everything you've been told about coffee


----------



## Nod

Hasbean also recommend 80-85...it is not coarse I would say the consistency of

Parts but you can feel then


----------



## Nod

Sorry pressed send half way through! Hasbean say 80-85 consistency of Coarse sand. It took me months to drop the temp down as I was not convinced... The world champion brews at 95... I do think hasbean are right though and at 85 it tends to brew well....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Nod said:


> Sorry pressed send half way through! Hasbean say 80-85 consistency of Coarse sand. It took me months to drop the temp down as I was not convinced... The world champion brews at 95... I do think hasbean are right though and at 85 it tends to brew well....


If you're getting results you like and you've experiment with higher temps then stick with what works for you.


----------



## Nod

> If you're getting results you like and you've experiment with higher temps then stick with what works for you.


Thanks... It is always fun mixing it up...


----------



## MWJB

The Aeropress is sort of half immersion/half drip at short steeps, you get a higher yield than if you used the same grind, time & temp in a French press. It also holds its temp quite well if preheated & you use enough water to hold a good temp (whatever that might be). If you were to brew at low temps in a French press the result wouldn't usually be so good, though you can extract coffee nominally at any temp...if you wait long enough, or can maintain that temp. Again, the AP plunge phase washes more out of the bed than just immersing, so this can give a good result in a shorter time at reasonable temp. Minimum brew temp has arbitrarily drifted over the years depending on who you ask, but recommendations as low as 79C are out there, certainly 85C...the whole idea of one ideal temp is a bit tenuous & can drift with method...up to recommendations of boiling (steam is pushing it by anyone's standard however). With any brew method with a sharp/long temperature decline you probably want to aim hot.

I brew just off boil, rinse & preheat, inverted, fine grind @ 55g/l steep for 30mins after flipping right way up.

Non inverted at a bit lower temp (~94C), higher ratio (60-65g/l) and coarser, in 2-4min.

As with all brewing, it isn't just a temp, or a grind, or a time, or a ratio...it's how these things work together to get a desirable result. If you do get there that's what matters and you could have a parameter, or two, out of whack with commonly held beliefs.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

MWJB said:


> I brew just off boil, rinse & preheat, inverted, fine grind @ 55g/l steep for 30mins after flipping right way up.
> 
> .


That's interesting I've never thought of doing an Aeropress steep for that long.

Have been trying out the Sowden this week have been getting some fantastic results with 20 min steeps.


----------



## MWJB

urbanbumpkin said:


> That's interesting I've never thought of doing an Aeropress steep for that long.
> 
> Have been trying out the Sowden this week have been getting some fantastic results with 20 min steeps.


It's time vs temp, as temp drops, you need more time...or to get flow through the grinds. 20 mins in the Sowden?...I dunno, you youngsters rushing around like there's no tomorrow, where's the fire, eh?


----------



## jeebsy

Was the Sowden not a Christmas present as well?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> Was the Sowden not a Christmas present as well?


ahem yes......I had to check it out to make sure I liked it before wrapping it up and giving it to my Mum to give to me.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

MWJB said:


> It's time vs temp, as temp drops, you need more time...or to get flow through the grinds. 20 mins in the Sowden?...I dunno, you youngsters rushing around like there's no tomorrow, where's the fire, eh?


Fantastic!







I've not been called a youngster in years, brilliant!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

65 min steeps that's where its at


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> 65 min steeps that's where its at


I'll have to plan my working day better!







Maybe go start it off and wrap it up to drink on xmas day!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> 65 min steeps that's where its at


In seriousness.... does it still stay warm at 65mins?

Aeropress grind something like 3 on a Porlex or coarser?


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> In seriousness.... does it still stay warm at 65mins?
> 
> Aeropress grind something like 3 on a Porlex or coarser?


If you pre heat the sowden with boilibg water and pre heat your brew cup

I'm on between spro and fine aeropress on the hausgrind for that.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Wow, still doesn't over extract going that fine? Off the boil water?

Sorry taking over an AP thread. What did it Spock in at?


----------



## Step21

jeebsy said:


> That's mega low - temp and time.


The guide inside the aeropress box recommends 80C for dark roasts and 85C for lighter roasts. The steep times are also very short (30sec i think) but the dosage quite high (2 scoops). Never tried that dosage myself. But since i got a thermapen i've been experimenting with lower temps.

I do have a dark roast decaf bean which seems to work well (comes out sweetest) at lower temps like 80 - 82C. I generally do others at 85C and tend to use 1min15sec steeps and no preheat.


----------



## Daren

I consider myself quite tolerant to caffeine, but 2 scopes of coffee had me jittering like Bugs Bunny


----------



## MWJB

Step21 said:


> but the dosage quite high (2 scoops).


That's for 2x 8oz mugs of diluted concentrate, or 2 shots of concentrated coffee.

Alan Adler also frequently expresses an intolerance of acidity...a lot of us are looking for just that ;-)


----------



## dsc

I would add that Aeropress isn't your normal mix of immersion / drip as you force the brew through the filter / coffee bed when plunging. If you grind fine and go for a fast Aero brew, you can't just leave the brew to drip on it's own through the filter as it will clog and stop at some point. I'm sure that additional force and pushing through a coffee bed adds something to the end brew.

As for temps as you say if you aim for low temps you leave the brew for longer, you could probably brew at 20degC if you wanted and leave it all day long, but it's not very practical. That's why I couldn't get 80degC brews with 1.5min total time, just seems mad (and in my case tastes like lemon ash).

Mark why the difference in inverted vs non-inverted? surely in both you just leave the brew to steep and plunge in both as well with the only difference being the first 20-30ml that gets through the paper fitler in the initial steps of non-inverted before you put the plunger on to stop it going downwards.

T.


----------



## jeebsy

I use round about a Chemex grind (very slightly finer), 95 degrees for two minutes in total at 64 g/l. With the Foundry coffee that gave amazing results, still to really try it out with other beans


----------



## MWJB

dsc said:


> Mark why the difference in inverted vs non-inverted? surely in both you just leave the brew to steep and plunge in both as well with the only difference being the first 20-30ml that gets through the paper fitler in the initial steps of non-inverted before you put the plunger on to stop it going downwards.
> 
> T.


Both methods net a similar result in terms of TDS. In non-inverted (short steep) the flow of hot water/weak coffee through the bed is more likely to achieve overextraction, so grind has to be coarser to minimise this. In the long, fine steep there is no flow (like your 30ml of hot, fresh brew water non-inverted) until the plunge, by which time you have "coffee" above the bed at a lower temp, less aggressive extraction at plunge, still picks up a bit but doesn't seem to have a negative impact on taste (I arrived at this method by cupping from the otherwise covered AP, then plunging at good flavour)? Sounds counter-intuitive, I know, short steep needing a coarser grind than long, but this also seems to be the case with Clever/Bonavita (brewers that steep, then drain through the bed).

There's also a difference in the perceived oiliness, in non-inverted the earlier, oily extract is in the cup pretty early on, in the longer steep, it'll float to the top of the brewer & mostly be trapped in the bed.

Non-inverted I have also tried tamping the bed lightly, to minimise immersion at filling (one reason why Aeropress typically can't hit comparable TDS to espresso - as soon as you have mixed/stirred water & grinds you're in immersion territory & clamped maximum possible TDS), to push the Aeropress into being more of a straight drip brewer...like you say you need the pressure from the plunge to get the whole brew out, same for espresso though, the fine grind drives flow rate fine tuning extraction, but it's the pressure that allows extraction to take place...at 1BAR above a fine tamped puck it would take all morning to get a shot ;-)


----------



## Step21

MWJB said:


> Non-inverted I have also tried tamping the bed lightly, to minimise immersion at filling (one reason why Aeropress typically can't hit comparable TDS to espresso - as soon as you have mixed/stirred water & grinds you're in immersion territory & clamped maximum possible TDS), to push the Aeropress into being more of a straight drip brewer...like you say you need the pressure from the plunge to get the whole brew out, same for espresso though, the fine grind drives flow rate fine tuning extraction, but it's the pressure that allows extraction to take place...at 1BAR above a fine tamped puck it would take all morning to get a shot ;-)


I just tried an experiment using up old beans. With a fine espresso type grind and metal filter. Pour coffee into AP on top of filter and shake to even out. Place a paper filter on top and tamp slightly (wee bit fiddly). Pour water on top. The water just sat on top and did not immerse with the grinds and the fine grind stopped any drip coming through to the cup. So it was just a plunge really with no immersion.

Result with 9g into 100ml at 85C was surprisingly nice - very fruity!


----------



## Step21

Following on from some of MWJB's insights in this thread - I've been experimenting with long (circa 20min) inverted steeps in the aeropress.

What i've noticed most is that this method seems to bring out the sweetness in the bean in contrast to say my usual 1min15.

Does this mean that the shorter method is under extracting?

I thought that with the long steep i was losing out on the acidity but gaining sweetness.

I was playing around with last weeks IMM bean (Finca Siberia)- I varied the grind and starting temperatures. 85C start with my usual AP grind (2.0 on the Hausgrind) got me sweet with little acidity. 94C start with finer grind (1.6) and paper filter got me lovely acidity and body but not sweet at all (underextracted?). Not yet managed to get it right.

I've tried some other beans with this method and varied the start temps from 83 to 87C with the (2.0) grind. I really like the results. Sweet brews that are just at perfect drinking temp.


----------



## Bigpikle

Just to resurrect this thread - I need help with grind level for the Aeropress please?

I've viewed lots of videos etx and they all seem to reference another grind level like 'just finer than drip' or something equally unhelpful. I have no start point for reference.

Relative to espresso grind in my Mignon, what should I be looking for? I also have my Porlex is rather be using if I can so a guide number of clicks for that might also help.

Above somebody said 8 clicks from closed but that's a million miles from espresso grind on my Porlex - almost small rocks!

Please help!


----------



## gingerneil

Probably not helpful.. but think of sand. Espresso is powdery to me, and sticks when you push it together. AP grind feels gritty - like sand.


----------



## dsc

Theoretically anyone dialed in for Aeropress could measure the angular change from 'zero' to the setting they are currently using and knowing the pitch of the thread on the burr collar calculate the vertical offset of the burrs. You can then match this on your grinder, even if it's got a different thread pitch.

T.


----------



## Daren

^^ I was going to say that ^^


----------



## MWJB

Bigpikle said:


> Just to resurrect this thread - I need help with grind level for the Aeropress please?
> 
> I've viewed lots of videos etx and they all seem to reference another grind level like 'just finer than drip' or something equally unhelpful. I have no start point for reference.
> 
> Relative to espresso grind in my Mignon, what should I be looking for? I also have my Porlex is rather be using if I can so a guide number of clicks for that might also help.
> 
> Above somebody said 8 clicks from closed but that's a million miles from espresso grind on my Porlex - almost small rocks!
> 
> Please help!


If brewing inverted go fine, just use your espresso grind, or 3-4 on a Porlex. 6-8 on the Porlex for non-inverted.

What's the rest of your recipe?


----------



## Bigpikle

MWJB said:


> If brewing inverted go fine, just use your espresso grind, or 3-4 on a Porlex. 6-8 on the Porlex for non-inverted.
> 
> What's the rest of your recipe?


thanks - great start point for me.

Rest of the recipe will be determined tomorrow when I try it for the first time! Just stepped off the plane and found it waiting at home thanks to Noyer


----------



## Bigpikle

Did my first brew this afternoon. Followed the inverted process video from Verve coffee

14g Rave Brazil Sitio Laranjal ground at 1 turn on my Porlex, 200ml water, 1 min steep and slow press

Really enjoyed it and great flavours coming through. More fruit and flavour than I got with the same coffee in my Cona. Very nice and quick and easy cup. I'll experiment with a few of the other recipes suggested here and a few tweaks to the grind, and see how I get on. If this becomes a regular thing I could see the need for a dedicated electric grinder like the Baratza Encore or similar.


----------



## adam_n_eve

sorry to ressurect an old thread but i thought i'd add my aeropress method too.

inverted method.

plunger set down at mid 4.

one level scoop of finely ground coffee (sorry it's pre-ground!!) using the aeropress scoop.

water 1 min off boil topped up to mid 2 and allowed to bloom for 45 secs

paper filter (i know!!!) wetted with water from kettle

brief stir with aeropress paddle after 45 secs

water topped off to top of aeropress

1 min brew

aeropress then 'rolled' for 10 secson it's side

20 sec plunge

add warm milk slightly frothed using bialletti milk frother to make more 'silky'

put feet on table, sit back and drink


----------



## MWJB

adam_n_eve said:


> aeropress then 'rolled' for 10 secson it's side.


Doesn't your Aeropress leak if placed on its side? Both mine did.


----------



## adam_n_eve

only a few drops, nothing of note.


----------

